# mass attack?????



## braxted722 (Mar 21, 2010)

can anyone tell me whether or not the ams mass attack stack containg a cycle of the prohormones 1 andro, 4 ad, and aroma x are worth getting????  i just moved here in ok and dont know anyone around to get what i really want and sure as hell dont know about trusting the internet and have the  fed-ex guy take me to jail so im looking for an alternative


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*braxted722* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome! Post your questions in the forums and you will get plenty of responses!!


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

welcome!


----------

